# Angharad came into the world at 17:43



## Spunky Cupkake

hi girls had baby angharad at 17.43 this afternoon was 2hrs and 43 mins just got home so will update 2moro or when i get a chance xxxx spunky xxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Spunky! :D


----------



## MrsE

OMG Spunky, Congratulations :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: and wow that was fast.

Cx


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hi girls just to let you all know angharad came into the world at 17.43 this afternoon just got home so will chat 2moro 

spunky xxx


:crib:


----------



## Wobbles

Bloody hell how quick did you get home LOL

Congratulations hunny

:D x


----------



## ablaze

wow thts gr8!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D well done


----------



## MrsE

Already posted in your other post but WooHoo Congratulations :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: 

Cx


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Congrats Spunky!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

MrsE said:


> Already posted in your other post but WooHoo Congratulations :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:
> 
> Cx

I merged threads - Even I got confused lol!!

x


----------



## stephlw25

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!! brilliant news ! :)


----------



## Trinity

Yay congratulations Spunky .. thats brill news. Well done! And wow that was quick that you were allowed home. Look forward to hearing more about it tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bexxie

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And how fast? Thought I came out quick after 6 hours but that is quickkkkk!

Well done hun cant wait to see pics

Bex.x


----------



## twinkletoes

congratulations hunni x x x


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations hun,nice quick labour andyou came home quick. Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Imi

Congrats hun

xxx


----------



## Jo

Congratulation hunny :)


----------



## violet 73

congratulations spunky i bet your glad its all over with now , thats good that they let :crib: you out so quick after . violet x


----------



## loop

aww congratulations hun cant wait to hear ur story x


----------



## Cat

Woohoo congrats, that was quick, you didnt even get a chance to tell us you were in labour, you certaily snuk that one up on us!

Look forward to pics and birth story


----------



## wannabmum

:hugs: Congrats huni, Cant wait to hear more.

Stacey xx


----------



## Tootsie

Congratulations Spunky :D

And i cant believe you came online so soon after the event either :shock: Glad it was all ok though


----------



## Amanda

OMG - how quick were you home?!!!

Congratulations hun - and I love the name! :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tilly

Wow you lucky thing, took me 14 hours in total then I stayed in overnight too. Hope you are all well and getting as much rest as you possibly can with a newborn! I know I was like a zombie for the first few nights!


----------



## muffin

wowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!my god spunky thats amazing!! im crying again now!!!!!! cant wait to hear all the details:hugs: 

beautiful name by the way:hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratualtions hun wow that was quick


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrat2.gif
Looking forwards to hearing all about it!


----------



## Layla

Congrat!!!

xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, cant wait to see pics x


----------



## angiemum2b

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

Big congrats hun hope your both doing well
Katrina


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Congratulations u must be so proud! x


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!:hugs: X


----------

